# I'm Outta Here



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Yahoo its time, we're about ready to head out to watch my favorite sport... College Football and best of all I get to watch my Ducks live! Have a great week see you Saturday.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Good luck to you and the Ducks. Have a great time.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great time Steve!

Time to show the rest of the world what a *'Quack Attack'* really is.
*GO DUCKS!!!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great time And a safe trip Steve
Hope you team wins

Don


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Just how many ways can you dress a duck?

GO SOONERS!!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Y,

Have a safe and enjoyable trip!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Y-Guy,

Glad you were able to "duck" outta here for a while! Enjoy your trip.

Let us know when you get "quack", uh, I mean back.

Mark


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Y-Guy,

Hope the Ducks come back with a win. Have a good trip.

"Let's Go Camping"

Leon


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

One things for sure- with those uniforms you aren't going to confuse them with Wolverines, Buckeyes, Spartans, or any other team!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Y-Guy

Enjoy yourself







Only 6 weeks until Vegas for me. Looking forward at eating at the In-N-Out









Thor


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Great game! In case you missed the result, here's a hint....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

A sad day for Duck fans everywhere.

I guess we can take solice in the fact that at least the Ducks made it hard for the Sooners









Oh, well.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

7heaven said:


> Great game! In case you missed the result, here's a hint....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I looked in on the game and the Ducks were behind when I did. Oh well, I'm sure it was a great game to be at Y-Guy.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

YGuy:
I thought the Ducks were going to pull it off at the last second, and had to take a few Tums after the game was over. Wish I could have been at the game like you were! Hope you had fun. The Ducks put up a noble effort, and as Sooners, we salute you! See you in Sept for the rematch! action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Y,

Sorry your team "ducked" out at the last moment! You'd just as "sooner" be home, I guess. Maybe next year!

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Sorry your team "ducked" out at the last moment! You'd just as "sooner" be home, I guess. Maybe next year!


Bad, Mark. REALLY, REALLY BAD!

(Another nominee for The Groaner of the Year award).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

It was interesting to know they have 9 different uniform combinations. And that is diamond plate on the uniforms and here I thought it was duck feathers.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Both are pretty young teams, should be a great re-match!


----------

